# Clovelly Wednesday AM



## KingHit (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi All,

Anyone up for a crack at Clovelly on Wednesday AM (other trip on Monday already running)?? Looks the goods weather wise although we are a long way out. If the wind is not bad i might even crack out the fly rod.

Cheers,

Chris


----------

